# Has anyones nipple ever been bitten off?



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

Seriously, curious.
My baby has gotten her 2 front bottom teeth in the past couple of weeks and she's bitten me quite a bit, drawing blood twice now. Nothing is making her stop the biting, I don't know what to do. I'm scared she's going to bite my nipple off


----------



## louloubean (Apr 25, 2006)

oof.
i hope no one has!

my first did this too, biting. i used the dr. sears technique: pull them in close until they realize their nose can't breathe, they release, and you continue feeding. no yelling, no talking.
worked in like two trys for me.

good luck!


----------



## bsideu4ever (Jun 30, 2008)

My daughter has been doing this alot lately as well! I do what the PP said...just pull her face close and she lets go. It hurts really bad, but at least she isn't pulling my nipple away from me!!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

My son did this once, about a month and a half ago, and hard. I screamed







. It wasn't a conscious decision, just what happened, but he hasn't bitten since. Not sure if he was scared by the scream or if he just wasn't going to be a biter anyway (knock on wood). I realize screaming isn't the recommended way to deal with a biter!


----------



## finn74 (Aug 24, 2008)

hahaha, i mean i hope not! my son did it every once in a while when he was first teething, its torture. (seriously, i don't know why they dont use it in interrogation situations). i would stick my finger in his mouth to unlatch it then insert again. he usually wouldn't do it twice in one feeding. if this is any consolation, it doesnt last. its new for both of you, so i guess youre both trying to figure out how to cope.
william does it once in a blue moon now, but thats cause he thinks its SOO funny to make momma yelp. (sigh)..


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

My googling led me to this blog- http://mommyofftherecord.blogspot.co...stfeeding.html


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't think babies, particuarly, have the jaw power to actually bite a nipple off... that said when my second was about 18 months, she bit and pulled, top teeth just slid off, but bottom teeth caught as she slid off. Left a pretty sizable laceration, one I probably should have gotten stitches for.... she was weened very shortly after that, I was just to scared of it happening again.


----------



## jdest (Dec 29, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I Googled the problem and this came up so maybe other moms are still using it as a resource? My daughter has drawn blood from time to time and it has hurt a lot. Right now she has 4 teeth that are in and 2 more that are cutting through. Last night though, she did bite a little piece of skin on my nipple off! It looks similar to what it'd look like if you cut yourself shaving. I screamed then I put her down immediately. She screamed but my husband was there to get her. I put ice on it to numb the horrific pain and went into the other room to cry. I didn't feed her on that side the rest of the night so I woke up pretty full which means I had to feed her. I was terrified and it was very very painful but I managed to feed her on that side. She's about 10 1/2 months old right now and pumping doesnt work too great for me, not to mention she's never used a bottle. I'd really like to wean her from BM to almond or soy milk when she's ready (we're vegan), but I was hoping to do this longer. I just cant get her biting under control though. I've tried pushing her into me, flicking her nose, putting her down, all three... I feel so guilty for wanting to stop and defeated. I just don't know how much more I can take :-(


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried reacting with an ouch, pulling etc into me etc. What finally worked was setting her on the ground about 5 feet away from me and not nursing for 5 minutes. I probably explained it to her too calmly while I did it but I don't remember. She cried A LOT which I normally never let happen. After a few times she stopped biting. But maybe she just grew out of it. It didn't last too long though.. maybe occasionally for a few months?

I feel for anyone dealing with biting.. it sucks!


----------



## EchoSoul (Jan 24, 2011)

I did the same as above. But first I followed my gut reaction to the pain which was to yell "ouch!", then I plopped him on the ground at my feet, and pulled my shirt down so he KNEW that was IT. I let him cry for a few seconds, picked him up and tried it again. Like many others, he stopped after a few times of this.


----------

